# Pictures of redone tank



## blindkiller85

Getting close to putting fish in there. Probably Tuesday seeming as though Monday is the 4th. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get a good enough shot without taking the exposure down.

ENJOY!





































Couldn't get a good shot on the actinics on because it was too dark in the house and too bright of lights to get a good one.

But I did get a good shot with the LED night lights on as well!










What it looked like before


----------



## chronoboy

Very nice and very clean looking


----------



## LoriL

Wow! That's awesome. I love the LED's. Is the thing in the 4th pic a filter?


----------



## TheOldSalt

What's that tube on the left side? Are you running a reverse-flow undergravel filter? Those are pretty cool.


----------



## blindkiller85

LoriL said:


> Wow! That's awesome. I love the LED's. Is the thing in the 4th pic a filter?





TheOldSalt said:


> What's that tube on the left side? Are you running a reverse-flow undergravel filter? Those are pretty cool.


On the right is my exit for my filter, and the left is my intake. Standard fluval FX5 attachments.

If you're talking about the LONG tube behind the plant on the left side, it's an intank UV sterilizer. 24W 100gph. It say's its rated for a 100 gallon tank, but at 100gph and a 24W bulb, it should be more. Most regular UV's have a much higher flow and a lower watt bulb rated for a 100-150g tank.

Put a 6 inch largemouth bass in there for about 2 months to start my cycling, with the UV sterilizer it took the 2 months for me to see 1 bit of brown algae buildup. And that was ZERO water changes and ZERO cleaning in 2 months.

The pink quartz in the right corner is very special to me. Was my grandparents that they brought back illegally from yellowstone and he had it in his fish tank for years. RIP to both of them.


----------



## funlad3

Nicely done! Do you have any pictures of it with the bass inside?


----------



## blindkiller85

funlad3 said:


> Nicely done! Do you have any pictures of it with the bass inside?


Heh no, released him back to the lake he was caught from. Funny part is after I released the bass, he bit a worm and I caught him again. Had a distinct mark on his tail. Stupid fish.


----------



## LucyGoosey

wow what a gorgeous tank!!


----------



## Albino_101

Just one question blindkiller, why did you release a captive fish back into the wild?


----------



## blindkiller85

Because he wasn't a captive fish. I caught it in a lake and about 2 months later I released it back into the same lake. It's a game fish period and illegal to have. I did it for the purposes of cycling because well, I have a 125g tank and a largemouth bass can live in some pretty bad conditions. Not that I treated it that way or any different than the fish I have now, but they are more hardy of a fish than a gold fish (if you asked me). And it costs me nothing but a fun time catching fish. None the less, a largemouth bass in your house is pretty cool lol.

Otherwise, why catch a fish, put it in a tank and re-release? Well, that one comes down to one simple thing. Size and time. The time period to honestly take a 6-7 inch bass and grow it to the point where I could donate the fish to a large aquarium would be some time. Most places won't accept anything period, none the less a sub 15 inch bass which is generally 3-4 years old depending to get to 15 inches. 

It was fed only the best feeders I could find within a 10 mile radius. And I mean that. I would inspect 3 stores daily to watch their quality of fish in the feeder tanks. Making sure I saw no abnormalities, no dying fish, and crystal clear water. There was one that met my standards and it was fed a grand total of 3 times. (EDIT) And for that matter, I bought earth worms and stored them in my fridge for when I didn't see anything that I liked as far as the quality of fish. Rinsed them off, squeezed the poo out of them, and fed the fish.


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks for clearing that up, wait why does it being a game fish make it illegal to own as a pet?


----------



## blindkiller85

Florida laws. Most states have them as well for their game fish.

But it's not like the state inspects houses that have aquariums, so it's pretty hard to get caught. You'd have to purposefully tell fish and wild life that you have one to get caught really. Plenty of people put bluegill and bass in their tanks.


----------



## funlad3

I was at a family gathering last night, and saw some family I hadn't seen for over five years. Anyways, they had a largie in a 20 gallon. Evidently, they had caught it when it was only 2" and brought it home. Six month later, it's a 5" hog that devours feeder goldfish. They fed it twelve last night, and it was awesome! it had so many of them in it's mouth that it would spit out living fish for around a minute. Really cool to have.


----------



## lmb

I love the new look!

Are there any fish in the tank?


----------



## blindkiller85

lmb, yeah there are, my sig. Though I keep having fish die off. Lost a brilliant rasbora two days ago, and this one I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did. Was sickly about a month after I got him. Hollow bellied and just not that active. Like I wasn't feeding it the right type of food, but it would eat a lot every time I fed them. But he held on and held on.

Now that I proved I'm strong enough to stand without a problem, it's going to be a big fish tank cleaning day. Probably going to start with the filter, get the gunk out of it. And then the tank a few days later. Full on vac clean, scrub the glass as best as I possibly can. Always have had some GSP algae in the tank since purchasing it from the guy that had it before.


----------



## jaw_knee

wow, love the tank! great inspiration for what I want to do with my tank.


----------



## blindkiller85

Glad I could help, I like the look of the tank, but I can't stand it versus some of the other tanks that people put far more effort, skill and design into.


----------



## Charlie1

Very nice tank!


----------



## 0828Dawn

I love the clean simple look of your tank! 
what kind of substrate are you using (couldn't make out if that was eco, black beauty, or gravel)?


----------



## Charlie1

Nice tank!


----------



## blindkiller85

0828Dawn said:


> I love the clean simple look of your tank!
> what kind of substrate are you using (couldn't make out if that was eco, black beauty, or gravel)?


Black gravel. After many gravel washes I have some that the black is rubbing off a bit and getting some white showing.



Charlie1 said:


> Nice tank!


Thank you!


----------

